# Einplatinencomputer für Drucker



## Schnabulator1337 (14. November 2014)

*Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Schönen guten Abend, 
Unser als Netzwerkdrucker gedachte Drucker Epson Workforce 2540 reagiert über das Netzwerk garnicht mehr, da wir aber relativ viele PCs und Handys haben, wäre eine Netzwerklösung wohl das beste und komfortabelste. Nun  hatte ich die Idee einen Einplatinencomputer, etwa ein Raspberry Pi o.Ä., an den Drucker zu schließen und diesen als "Server" zu nutzen, dass man dann auf den Pi zugreift und so druckt (darauf kam ich, da bei Windows bei der Einrichtung die Möglichkeit besteht zum Drucker die an anderen PCs sind als Netzwerkdrucker freizugeben).
Aufbau also:
PC/Handy/Tablet -(LAN)> Router -(LAN)> Pi -(USB)> Drucker

Dann meine Fragen dazu:
Geht das überhaupt generell? Wenn ja: Ist das sehr aufwendig bzw. teuer? (Mit Aufwendigkeit habe ich weniger ein Problem, macht ja Spaß )
Außerdem ist dann die Frage was für einen Einplatinen PC man nehmen sollte, ich habe gehört, dass es auch besseres als den Pi gäbe für gleiches Geld.
Und vielleicht habe ich ja auch irgendetwas vergessen, das darf man mir auch gerne sagen^^ 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## spidermanx (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Guten Abend ,

ich weiss nicht ob das mit Rasberry Pi geht , aber wenn du einen Mini Computer suchts schaue dir mal denn an : 

Allnet Banana Pi 1 GB ohne Betriebssystem im Conrad Online Shop | 1196092

ist sowas wie der Pi nur mit mehr Leistung


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Ich meinte ja allgemein mit einem solchen Board. Mir ist nur kein Name außer dem Pi eingefallen 
Ist es mit dem von dir genannten möglich?


----------



## bschicht86 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Wenn es etwas leistungsfähigeres sein darf 

Gizmo 2


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Ich denke allzu leistungsstark muss das Teil nicht sein.. evtl noch platz für eine Festplatte oder so für ein "NAS" o.Ä. da sollte das bananenteil ja reichen, denke ich. Aber lässt sich mit diesem.gut arbeiten? Downloadbare OSs etc?
Es geht mir eher um eine einfache Umsetzung.  Bzw eine bei der man nicht ewig lang iwas blödes machen muss^^

Edit:
Das besagte Board für 200 Geld ist nichts, da
• zu teuer
• durch Lüfter laut
• Lüfter= viel Leistung = hohe Stromaufnahme  denke ich mir mal so.
Also etwas on der Art der Banane oder des Pis eher, gerade was den preis angeht.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*



Schnabulator1337 schrieb:


> • zu teuer
> • durch Lüfter laut
> • Lüfter= viel Leistung = hohe Stromaufnahme  denke ich mir mal so.
> Also etwas on der Art der Banane oder des Pis eher, gerade was den preis angeht.



Joa, das stimmt schon, da verbraucht der Pi weniger, aber: 
gegen den lauten Lüfter kann man was machen
Verbrauchen tut das Teil "nur" 9W, und das dürfte die Vollast-Angabe sein.
Dafür bringt es auch ca. 85GFlop/s (mit iGPU) auf die Waage 
Und hätte USB 3

Naja, was den Preis angeht, könntest du schon Recht haben, da der Pi wohl eher die Massenware ist


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Wozu mehr zahlen als man braucht?  
Ich mein für einen Drucker braucht man ja auch kein USB 3 
Und Festplatten nimmt die Banane ja auch via sata^^


----------



## JimSim3 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Mal ab von der Produktsuche...

Theoretisch mag es vielleicht gehen, aber praktisch sehe ich keine Chance wie du das umsetzen kannst... Ich würde empfehlen statt einem Pi einen neuen Drucker zu kaufen.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Das ist ja schon der zweite Drucker mit gleichem Problem. Das nervt und ich dachte es sei möglich...
Naja. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Warum sollte das praktisch nicht gehen?
http://www.raspberry-pi-geek.de/Magazin/2013/05/Raspberry-Pi-als-Datei-und-Drucker-Server
Beschreibt Schritt für Schritt wie es geht.

Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt der Drucker läuft noch über USB.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Das werde ich mir später mal genau durchlesen! Danke^^
Auf einen solchen bastelspaß freue ich mich schon


----------



## JimSim3 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum sollte das praktisch nicht gehen?
> Raspberry Pi als Datei- und Drucker-Server » Raspberry Pi Geek
> Beschreibt Schritt für Schritt wie es geht.
> 
> Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt der Drucker läuft noch über USB.


 
Arg, klar... An nen USB-Port hab ich nicht gedacht.  Ein Druck-Server mit USB-Drucker sollte relativ einfach umzusetzen sein.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Aber genauso dachte ich das  ist das wie in der Anleitung geschr nur auf dem pi oder auch auf beispielsweise dem in dem thread genannten Bananenboard möglich?  
Habe gerade relativ wenig zeit zum mir das gerade durchlesen und bin unterwegs^^


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Solang man bei USB und Standardanwendungen bleibt sollte die Anleitung 1 zu 1 übertragbar sein(ausser dass man halt eine Banana kompatible Debian Version und nicht Raspbian zum starten braucht). Aufpassen muss man erst wenn es an die DigitalIOs und deren Sonderfunktionen wie PWM geht.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (15. November 2014)

Okay, dann schau ich da mal weiter^^ weil der banana hat mir soweit ich es gelesen habe mehr zugesprochen


----------



## sepei (16. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Ich würde den Odroid U3 im Raum werfen. Besitze sowohl Pi's, Banana Pi's und Odroids. Wenn es nur der Printserver sein soll dann ist der Odroid natürlich überdimensioniert aber sobald 2 Anwendungen parallel laufen oder etwas rechenintensivere Anwendungen dann ist der Unterschied von den Pi's zum Odroid wirklich rießig.


----------



## jamie (16. November 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Habe sowohl den Odroid U3, als auch den Raspberry Pi und würde lieber den Pi nehmen. Einfach weil die Community größer ist. Es gibt mehr und besser angepasste Software, sodass der Odroid gar nicht mal schneller sei muss.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Einplatinencomputer für Drucker*

Ich dachte , dass ich mal ein Update gebe 

-> Habe mittlerweile einen Banana Pi erfolgreich installiert! 
Funktioniert alles wie es soll  Danke euch ^^


----------

